# egg sharing medical history



## bungle (Dec 3, 2007)

hi there, i am about to, hopefully, start an egg share but i wondered if anyone can tell me what constitutes a "family history" when it comes to diabetes. i had a younger brother die from the disease, due to us not knowing he had it until 2 days before, but no one else in our family has had it. I have written this down on the forms but now i am just waiting to find out. if anyone knows then please either put my mind at rest or let me know the bad news. thanks.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Bungle,

I have just noticed your thread. Sorry i cannot help with your question as i don't know the answer  Hopefully someone will come along that knows a little more.

Just wanted to wish you well & hopefully you will get to share  

You are welcome to come and join us in the egg share General Chit Chat there are a few of us who are all going through the tests etc and a few are already starting. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=138293.75

Hopefully see you there

xx


----------

